# Using a Dish 500 antenna w/Hopper Receiver



## dservati1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi I am very new to the Sat world and did a search with no results so I'm posting here to see if I can get some help.

I'd like to take my Hopper receiver with me camping we don't go often enought to invest in those RV set ups, but when we have gone it seems like there was a night NASCAR race or great Football game that I missed. Anyway now that you know my tastes in programing here is my question:

Can I use my old Dish 500 antenna with my new Hopper receiver?

I have a current Dish HD account with the Hopper (w/sling) and 2 Joey's and a single node switch.
I also have my old Dish 500 antenna and picked up a Multi-node switch - I think it's a DP33

From what I understand the Dish 500 used sats 110* and 119* and the Hopper points to 61.5*

I took the 500 and mounted it to my camper's ladder and hooked the antenna and switch to the hopper reciever (i have a inexpensive sat finder meter with a needle gauge & buzzer) I did use dishpointer.com for the settings (14624)

I got some signals and the receiver indicated that most were unautherized or unrecognized sat ( I think it was Echostar). I tried to approximate the pointing of the Dish with a camper that had the a DishHD set up on a Tri-pod. I tried switching the reciver via the menu from sat 61.5 to 110* 119* 129* with little luck.

Do I have the right combination of dish, switch, reciver? I ran out of time as the wife & kids was getting annoyed that I was wasting valuable camping time 

So any advice? What combo of equipment do I need?

I also have a DirectTV multi-satelite dish with 3 LNB that seems a bit smaller than the Dish500, is that compatible with the Dish Reciever?

Sorry for all the questions hope I can find an experiecnced person to answer some of my dumb questions.

Dave


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV multifeed dish is not compatible with e* IRDs for sure. Hopper is not pointing and don't care which Arc selected, it's the dish pointing. Do check switch each time.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Short and simple answer: No, you cannot use the 500. You will need a DPP LNB and a node for the Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it will show warnings (third tuner will not have any feed, so only it will be two tuners run for the cases), but it will works with DP LNBF/switch - I tested the dish [D500/D1K] early days of H's appearance


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> Short and simple answer: No, you cannot use the 500.


This is shortly and simply not true. I use a DPP Twin equipped Dish 500 (with the addition of a 30" wing dish) to feed a solo node on my Western Arc installation (without any warnings). As the TS is on the Eastern Arc and fairly far north, the same setup (minus the wing dish) should cover most situations.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - there's some confusion going on here

1. Yes - you can use the Hopper on a Dish500 - the big question is what LNB do you have ? If it's a DPP TWIn - you need to run both cables fron the Twin to the Solo Node (can't use a DPP33 switch with a DPP LNB). This would limit you to SD programming on 110/119 (and a very limited amount of HD).

2. The DPP33 switch can be used with DishPro LNBs - no DishProPlus It is also compatible with the Hopper system.

3. If you want HD on your portable Dish500 - you'll need a second dish with a Dishpro Single or dual LNB and connect that to the DPP Twin's sat in connection. Or, if you have 3 Dishpro Duals/singles - you could use the DPP33 switch to connect all 3.

4 Now to really blow your mind - it may be possible to use the Dish 500 to aim at 61.5 and 72.7 with your DPP TWIN or 2 single/dual Dishpro LNBs connected to your DPP33 switch. This will get you HD programming as well

5 All this said - it would be easier to have a VIP211 receiver for your camping satellite receiver. Then you wouldn't need the solo node or any other stuff.


----------



## dservati1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. The LNB on the Dish500 is the "DP Plus" digital LNB #BS1P1UP201M is that a "DPP TWIN" you mentioned? if so am i correct that you said I can use that dish500 & LNB run into a solo node #185834 (I'd need to buy one or disconnect mine off of the house) and run that wire into the Hopper reciever? And point it to the west/ south west (14624 zip).
Sound correct?

Do I then tell the hopper reciever to use transponder 110*/119* rather than the current 61.5*?

I do have these LNBs off a larger Super Dish dish that had 3 LNB's on it (no longer have the larger super dish itself):

 first LNB p/n is 122677 labeled "FSS Stacked LNB"
 mounted on the same bracket is tPN 122676 labeled "DBS Stacked LNB".
The third LNB mounted on the bracked is the DishPro p/n 151019.
Thanks again ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How many connectors on the BS1P1 LNBF? Pictures would be better.
If it really DPP kind (then it would have an internal DPP 2xN switch - I don't remember such mono block), then connect it to solo node, hopper will complain about third tuner, but it's not critical.
When you'll do setup, run "check switch" as I mentioned that a few times. Hopper will use these sats what are receivable!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You would want to try pointing the dish at the EA slots (61.5W and 72.7W) that are actually SSE of you. Experimentation would be involved to get the azimuth and elevation just right as this is an unconventional setup with a dish that wasn't designed for that purpose.

It is up to you to decide if cobbling something together from abandoned parts is worth your time and frustration.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

give the man his toys and time to play with it


----------



## dservati1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay I'll post some pictures of the DPP :LNB attached to the Dish500 dish soon.

I appreciate the comments and understand I am doing this the hard way ... but budget is very tight wife has been out of work for a year and a half, and yes camping and watching TV is a luxury however if we can enjoy ourselves I say why not.

Another option is perhaps getting a new Dish HD LNB and put that on the end of the satellite dish as the 500 looks similar in size and shape as my current working DishHD dish (its the new black one). I've looked on ebay an wonder should I be looking for the 1000.2 or 1000.4 version?

Thanks again - newbie Dave


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The dishes aren't simple parabolas. Each is designed to work in conjunction with a specific LNB (this is why the 1000.4WA dish was a failure). The focal length of the dishes are quite a bit different. You're trading one non-optimal situation for another.

If your existing Dish500 in conjunction with the DPP33 doesn't work, your next stop is a complete 1000.4. It is less hardware to carry around and will give you more optimal results.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> The dishes aren't simple parabolas. Each is designed to work in conjunction with a specific LNB (this is why the 1000.4WA dish was a failure). The focal length of the dishes are quite a bit different. You're trading one non-optimal situation for another.


Your "1000.4WA dish was a failure" remark has me puzzled. I use my 1K4 dish with either an eastern or western arc LNBF as needed for the best aiming as we travel around. Right now we are in the Roanoke, VA locals market area, which is on a western arc only spot beam, and our western arc LNBF and 1K4 dish are working fine.

On edit: Sorry about that! I was searching, and didn't notice I had opened an old thread. Still curious though...


----------

